# INPUT insulin pump & CGM exhibition - Kent, 17 November



## LesleyJ (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi all

InPuT will be hosting their last exhibition of 2012 on Saturday 17th November in Chatham, Kent.

This is aimed at anyone who might benefit from seeing pumps & CGM 'in person', talking to reps and users, and discussing NHS funding etc. InPuT Patient Advocacy Facebook page has all the details under the Events tab, or visit www.input.me.uk/input-insulin-pump-roadshow-2012/

 Cheers!


----------

